
Gnuastro (new GNU project) released - sohkamyung
https://www.gnu.org/software/gnuastro/
======
cyphar
Personally I find that many people in the astrophysics department I worked in
used either IDL (an abysmal language, for which there is a free GNU compiler)
or Python+Astropy+Numpy+Scipy+Matplotlib (which are all free software). While
I really love the work that GNU does, I get the feeling that they have a lot
of NIH when coming up with new projects to work on -- maybe they should focus
on Hurd or start some new and innovative projects.

------
sohkamyung
Official announcement [1]

[1] [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-
gnu/2016-05/msg00017...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-
gnu/2016-05/msg00017.html)

------
jordigh
Nitpick: there is but one GNU project but many GNU packages. Octave, R, Gnome,
gcc, Emacs -- these are all just some examples of GNU packages.

~~~
sohkamyung
Sorry. The "(new Gnu project)" part was picked up from the announcement's
Subject header. But it is stated as "an official GNU package" in the body.

Can the HN title here be changed?

